# Boer doe I found for sale.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I was curious, since I know nothing about lines in boer goats, if this is a nice doe or not. They are selling her for $150. I have a couple of friends that may be interested in her so I asked this person if I could see pics so that I could ask advice. :shrug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Can only see part of the pedigree so I can't evaluate much. The sire's topside is very strong. Bottomside is a bit softer though I have seen quite a few goats from that EGGSfile/EGGS Rehead cross. All I can see of the dam is she goes back to Magnum.

Doe in appearance seems fairly average. Feminine, decent length of body, nothing too bad structure wise though is a lighter muscled doe. Still she'd probably make a decent brood doe and with that pedigree $150 is a steal. Its low enough to make me suspicious that she's priced so low. I'd definitely ask about if she's ever had any abscesses, her age, and if she's been flushed. Is she a fullblood? If she was a percentage I could see the price being lower.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty decent looking doe for the price and lineage. 
I would look at her bite to make sure its on, also her teat structure, I would ask about her mothering... she can feed multiples?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks like the registration papers are ABGA and have the maroon/red writing.... which indicates fullblood.......

$150 is a good price for a FB registered doe with that kind of pedigree....but to me it also...throws up a lot of red flags.....they want to move this goat for some reason......could be 
many reasons for it....just be careful......... 

her color description seems a little off from the pedigree,,it says correct,she is actually a paint....

Is questionable....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think she could make a nice doe if fed better, looks like she might have a skin problem, and needs better feed/wormed.

i'd like to see the rest of the pedigree, nice lines so far!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> It looks like the registration papers are ABGA and have the maroon/red writing.... which indicates fullblood.......
> 
> $150 is a good price for a FB registered doe with that kind of pedigree....but to me it also...throws up a lot of red flags.....they want to move this goat for some reason......could be
> many reasons for it....just be careful.........
> ...


You're right toth about the color, I was half asleep when I looked at this so it didn't even cross my mind. 

The color description didn't both me too much since I've seen alot of traditional goats roan later on. If I had to describe her I'd probably say extended cape with spot on shoulder and roaning. :shrug: Most people just say correct though unless the goat is a real flashy paint or solid red or something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You're right toth about the color, I was half asleep when I looked at this so it didn't even cross my mind.
> The color description didn't both me too much since I've seen alot of traditional goats roan later on. If I had to describe her I'd probably say extended cape with spot on shoulder and roaning. :shrug: Most people just say correct though unless the goat is a real flashy paint or solid red or something.


 Other than the spot on her back....she has a color spot on her leg, I don't know about the other side though ,she may have more? It appears that she has a solid red head no white break...... I myself ,would of mentioned her solid red head and describe the paint markings by ABGA standards, it makes matching up the goat with the description easier to compare,to see if it matches that goat... also it does make it easier, if you want to show or sell the animal. 

I do know though, that some people think, oh well ,it is easier just to mark down "correct", but sometimes it can create problems in the future.

http://www.abga.org/pdfs/ABGA%20Applica ... ration.pdf
This is from ABGA :
Color Description: Make this description simple and to the point. Correct means that this
animal has a minimum of 50% color on head and with a break in color on the face; it has no more than 20% color on the body. If this describes your animal, write correct.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd ask for a frontal pic. The way she is standing she looks a little thin in front. It may just be the way she's standing.


----------



## barnyard (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with the other posters, with papers like that why so low a price? It is hard to tell much from one picture. You really need a pix from each side, front and back. It could be a poor picture, but it looks like her shoulders may be a little loose. She is not carring much meat to come from a line with Eggs and magnum. My gut says to be very cautious- maybe walk a way.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She not a show animal (IMHO) and the chance of her producing show kids are on the lower side. She has decent blood lines but they didn't produce a top of the line show animal. Think of all the animal that have the same breeding, but only a few are in the top. I would guess she just on the lower end when the owner evaluated their own stock. Shelly


----------

